# baby has irregular heartbeat ( early scan ) anyone have any storys?



## hope88

i went for a early scan i was ment to be 7 weeks 3 days but they said i only measured 6 weeks as baby only measured 6mm. they also said that baby has a irregular heartbeat and that i have to go back in wa weeks time ( this tuesday) to see if anything has changed. has anyone every had this happen to them and what was the outcome im so worried.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

What kind of irregular heartbeat are you talking about? Is it skipping beats or slow?


----------



## hope88

they didnt say they just said baby has a irregular heartbeat :-S more confused now


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I would have them clarify what they mean. If you don't understand something that is told to you about your LO ALWAYS ask because you are your baby's advocate. I would call and ask them what they mean and what it means for your pregnancy. Don't be kept in the dark! :flower:


----------



## ChristinaRN

It's awefully early.....baby's heart JUST started beating in the last week or so. No experience with it but hopefully all will be squared away by your next scan.


----------



## softy

Hi, I would like to know how you go too. I am meant to be 7 weeks 2 days today. My last period was on the 28th of february. I tested positive 4 days before i estimated my period was due, yet today on a dating scan they tell me i am 6 weeks 2 days. The heart beat was 61bpm, then 72, then 132. So im guessing that is what irregular is but she didnt tell me anything which i thought was useless. She just said come back in 2 weeks and we will scan again. I wont be going back. I am going to an OB who speacializes in ultrasounds. He is the best around but you pay a fair bit. I would of just liked her to say ok this is what it might mean and given me a couple of reasons. If i'm facing a miscarriage fair enough its very common but to be told nothing is frustrating. Good luck with your next scan. I''d like to know what your bubs heart beat was.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I wish you all the best of luck. Demand answers and if you don't understand something then you make them explain even if it takes 10 x's till you understand it. These doctors just try to pass you by and get to the next person, be strong and aggressive and then they will explain in more detail, believe me I am am very quiet person but when i need to be a shark I will be.
All The Best:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^Totally what she said! Be your own advocate! :hugs:

Softy, how are you getting on? Were they able to determine what the heart issue was?


----------



## softy

Hi no i only had my scan yesterday so have to wait till thurs 28th as easter holidays means everyone is booked out. I am going to a specialist who i trust this time. I wasnt expecting any bad news as I have been ridiculously sick the past 3 and half weeks to the point of pulling my hair out. Yet the night before the scan i said to my husband i feel a bit better which surprised me and im still feeling much better now, so that could be a coincidence but im not holding out much hope. My last pregnancy failed pretty much straight away and the one before that resulted in a down syndrome which we chose not to continue with. Please no negative comments about that from anyone, it is a totally individual choice and not something i personally wanted to deal with. Anyway I guess im concerned that is what this could be. I did read somewhere that someone said their ob told them that stunted growth and irregular heart could mean chromosome problems. Anyway i guess i will just have to wait. Would like to hear from anyone though who knows what it does mean.


----------

